

Show HN: I'm giving away my startup ideas - DigitalSea
http://ilikekillnerds.com/2014/02/free-startup-ideas/

======
zman0225
Here's a quick 24 hours prototype for idea 2:
[http://timesavorapp.com/](http://timesavorapp.com/)

Also to the list you might add: p2p live tv (cable tv replacement) - tv
networks generate revenue based on ads (subscription fees) p2p goes to solve a
lot problems. Comcast is screwing the whole foodchain - now is the time to
act.

------
DigitalSea
I am always coming up with ideas and generally I keep them holed up in a
notebook away from prying eyes. I've decided to let go of my ideas in hopes
they inspire someone else and put them up on Github. Would love for people to
fork and submit their own ideas, improve existing ones or use them.

